# N Scale Newbie



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Howdy. Been lurkin ghere a while and finally decided to register this week.

I guess I'm a complete newbie all over again since the last RR I had was circa 1975 (a 4'x8' HO layout).

Anyway, when we get moved into the new house in about a month I'm finally going to have the room to do a layout. Looks like I'll be able to do an 'L' shape. The long leg will be 12'x3' and the short leg will be 6'x3'. 

I'm really wanting to do N scale because I want "moar trainz" and for me it's as much about the terrain/scenery as the trains. However, the first thing I'm going to do (as suggested in another thread here) is get a couple of N scale structures and see if I can stand working that small.

http://www.rslaserkits.com/Images/N/3008.jpg
http://www.wildwestmodels.com/Tommy-Knockers-Cabin.html

I plan on sticking to the 1880-1900 time period and I'm eyeballing the Santa Fe, Prescott and Phoenix Railway as a rough (very rough) guide. Still a bunch of researh to do.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Fe,_Prescott_and_Phoenix_Railway

First question: Rolling stock from that time period (other than in the sets) seems a bit scarce. Have I just not found the source yet?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Sure appreciate another N Scaler on-board. Those kits are very good and should give you a couple of goods of modeling effort. There is a fellow in the northern part of Washington that makes rolling stock for the period you are looking at. They are a shell, so you will need to paint, decal and put on trucks/wheels. Also a guy in the south west corner of Washington that offers a number of cars. If I can, I would like to get back to you with their names and web sites.

--------------------

Sorry for the delay. My wife brought home a new Terrier and it was my turn to take it out.

Here are some suppliers with late 1800 rolling stock:

Fine-N-Scale
N Scale Kits	
Backman – earlier product runs ( quality is not to today's standards). Can find on e-bay
Shapeways – (3D made) -http://www.shapeways.com/shops/panamintmodels?s=36 

There is a shop in the southwest Part of Washington …. something Locomotive something...sorry

And, rslaserkits, makes N Scale rolling stock kits.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Carl !


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Stumpy, I myself am starting an N scale layout, just have to wait for the room to be finished...


----------



## Socalgeo (Jul 28, 2013)

Just want to say hello to another "new" N-guy. Like you I had a layout back in the 70's, but mine was N-scale. Went another direction in hobbies (RC aircraft). Coming back to N again. Fun stuff!! DCC is almost like magic!! No more block wiring!! Wa-Hoo!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome Stumpy, do a build thread when you do. 
Did you think about how many Z scale trains would fit on the board?


----------

